# Hi from Atlanta, GA



## graffyn (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi there, been lurking for a month or so now, so guess it is time to introduce myself.

I am definetly a noob to the insect world as a whole especially Mantis, but I am in love  

I have been a fish guy most of my life (fresh and salt) had a full blown reef aquarium for years and finally got out of that expensive hobby, and now enjoy my greenhouse full of Nepenthes and Orchid's for the last 3 years and although I love them they are a little slow to watch grow, lol.

So I started with a chinese mantis (Tenodera sinensis) ooth a few months ago, and I gotta tell ya watching 200+ babies hatch out on a saturday morning will get you hooked! Yes some ended up as plant food (sorry) but I now keep several in the green house seperated in acrylic cages with air vents. I have since ordered and hatched 2 more ooths and and going to try these for awhile before moving onto the Mantis that require a more experienced hand.

Hi again, thanks for having me

Mike


----------



## ismart (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Mike, Georgia Peach here, glad u got hooked!


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2010)

Welcome Mike.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## charleyandbecky (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome! I'm in Georgia too...just off I85 exit 129. I mostly have carolinas, but I have some Chinese ooths I'm watching now too. There's lots of good info here!

Rebecca


----------



## cloud jaguar (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcom3


----------



## graffyn (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind invites  

And hey Becca, you are right up the road from me, I am at exit 111, sweet someone local that won't think I am weird, lol Nepenthes and Mantis not exactly the Football and golf conversations most people I know want to have.

I currently have more chinese babies N1/2 then I know what to do with so if you need any just ask.

Mike


----------



## revmdn (Apr 17, 2010)

Welcome.


----------

